# Classics...



## Beorn (Apr 30, 2002)

Perhaps we could have a 'Classics' section of the forum?

It would include the most common questions, in their own threads (stickied):


Who's your favorite character?
What happened to the Entwives?
What is Tom Bombadil?
Do Balrogs have wings?
Did Sauron have the 9 Wraiths' rings?
Can you do my report for me (GRR!)--NO!
Can I get in touch with Elijah (sp?) Wood, or Orlando Bloom?--NO!

It would surely save a lot of time, by simply saying, "Check the Classics Forum" instead of searching for the thread, then linking to it...

Any complaints, comments, or suggestions, please call 1-234-555-1212...or post a reply.

P.S. I made this so you would need to read the post 'afore you voted!


----------



## Mormegil (May 1, 2002)

Yep. Sounds like a good idea to me.
It would save a lot of hassle.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 1, 2002)

yea, great idea cause sometimes i post on one of those questions. then i a couple days after,i find a thread with the same question in it and im not sure if i should post because i might have already posted there. and i get confused.


----------



## Rangerdave (May 1, 2002)

Hmmmm

This could save alot of time for members agreed, but who decides what posts would be considered classics.

The only way to be fair (in my opinion) would be to let the moderators decide. Either that, or every body with a pet theme would denote their as "classic" 

Ancalagon, Ciryaher, Grond, ReadWryt, Talierin and the rest of these merry fellows*** have enough to do as it is.

So I guess this could be a good idea, but it would involve a lot more work on somebody's part.

RD

***my apologies if I forgot anyone


----------



## Elias (May 2, 2002)

That's a great idea but I don't think that that's gonna happen (I hope I'm wrong as usual)! Sorry pal! However I love the idea.


----------



## Beorn (May 5, 2002)

And why don't you think it's gonna happen? Huh? Wanna take this outside?

hehe...j/k

Judging from the results, it seems pretty popular.

If there is a thread that we've seen too many times (Favorite Character), we'll just add it in. It would be more of a reference than an elite group...no, it wouldn't even come close to an elite group...

I'm talking about the really common ones...like the ones listed...if a new one comes up, then again at some future point, we'll toss it in the mix.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 6, 2002)

yea and stuff like, 'what is your favorite lotr book', ive seen that one a couple times. oh yea and there is, 'why do i sing off key'. j/k


----------



## DGoeij (May 13, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea.
Off course if the Webmeister or Readwryt can find the time that is.


----------



## Beorn (May 16, 2002)

Ok...there have been people asking about how a thread would be nominated to be put in the Classics forum, should it be made. I was thinking...A person could recommend it to a mod, and then they'll move it if they feel it has been seen to often.

It's not like it'd be an honor to have your thread in there, because if there are three of those threads, then three people had the idea...or more...

Again, look at the list of common threads I made. Do balrogs have wings? (yes) Oh, that's original...

Favorite Character? Even more original...

So, have I convinced anyone?


----------



## Úlairi (May 17, 2002)

I would definitely say so Beorn.


----------



## David Pence (May 17, 2002)

We could add something like that. What we could also do is host an online FAQ for common Tolkien queries. There are already several good ones floating around the Net. We could combine the best features of all of them, then place it at thetolkienforun/tolkienfaq, or something similar.


----------



## Beorn (May 17, 2002)

But what about the unresolved questions that flair up once in a while? If we hosted something like that, it wouldn't be able to be further debated....


----------



## Úlairi (May 17, 2002)

Again, I agree with Beorn. What about that WM?


----------



## David Pence (May 18, 2002)

Well, like I said, it would be answers to frequently asked questions. I didn't say it would deal with every issue.

Why don't we start a list of common questions we could deal with in a FAQ.


----------



## Úlairi (May 18, 2002)

Here's a couple:

Bombadil questions should all go under that.
Balrog questions also.


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 20, 2002)

*Yippeee!*

That is a really good idea Beorn. Sounds like it would be a lot of fun. Yippee! This is my 100th post! *add a round of applause here*


----------



## Úlairi (May 25, 2002)

*round of applause*


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 10, 2002)

Great idea!


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 11, 2002)

Elu, am I to believe that you have changed your name?


----------

